# Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?



## fidsch (28. Mai 2010)

*Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Moin Leute! 

Was haltet ihr von dieser Kokü? Es gibt bisher kein Informationen, aber vielleicht kann hier jemand auf den Bildern irgendwas erkennen. 
Würdest ihr so etwas kaufen? Was meint ihr, wieviel das Teil kostet und taugt es was? 

http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=9144  

Gruß


----------



## DAEF13 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Der Link funktioniert nicht...


----------



## Mega Rage (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

1. Der Link funktioniert bei mir.
2. Die Kokü an sich sieht schon sehr nice aus, aber ich denk man muss erst mal 
die Testberichte abwarten ob die KoKü eine gute Leistung und natürlich einen günstigen Preis im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern bietet.

Kompressorkühlungen sind aber keine idealen  24/7 Kühllösungen da sie eine Aufwendige Isolierung benötigen, einen hohen Stromverbrauch haben und meistens auch sehr laut und sperrig sind.
Aber wenn man gelegentlich eine Bench-Session machen will, ist eine KoKü natürlich ideal da man sich keine Gedanken um das Nachschütten von LN2/Dice, besonders für CPU´s mit recht hohem ColdBug.

Ich würde mir persönlich gerne eine KoKü kaufen wen ich das Geld dafür hätte (bin noch Schüler  ). Eine einstufige KoKü kostet nämlich so um die 700-1200 Euro .


----------



## Kaktus (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Link geht bei mir auch.

Für den Heimgebrauch, völlig unsinnig und auch unnütz. So etwas ich lediglich interessant für Leute die mal für kurze Zeit ihre CPU extrem übertakten wollen, mehr nicht. UNd wer seine Stromrechnung selbst zahlt, der wird sich so ein Ding auch nicht freiwillig antun wollen, zumindest nicht im Dauerbetrieb,


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Für Bencher ist das Ding Ideal , für 24/7 unnütz aber dafür wurde es ja auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Gamer_95 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Ich bin mal gespann wieviel die kosten wird und ob sie in DE z.B. bei AT verfügbar ist.
Die führen ja seit neusten Dimastech benchtable. Wieso dann keine SS???


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Die SingleStages von Dimastech sind sehr gefragt (habe auch eine) und die Lieferzeiten sind leider dementsprechend hoch. Mit mehreren Monaten müsst ihr auf jeden Fall rechnen.

Aber die Leistung ist klasse


----------



## CoNtAcT (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Ich finde diese Kompressorkühlungen aud jeden Fall eine Sinnvolle alternative gegenüber LN² oder dice. Mich würden technische Daten oder Preis interessieren.


----------



## JuliusS (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Ja eine KoKü von der Stange suche ich schon lange .


----------



## fidsch (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Die Taktik mit dem Hinhalten seitens des Herstellers und TRV schein zu funktionieren....
Jede Woche kommen kleckerweise neue Details raus ...

Die nächstens news werden wahrscheinlich sein, das es die KoKü in der Farbe schwarz geben wird, wahlweise mit Grünen oder Schwarzen Sleev um den Schlauch ^^

hier der link 

Tech-Review.de » News » Exklusive Fotos - Dimastech entwickelt Kompressorkühlung Update: 01.06.10


----------



## Mega Rage (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

@der8auer: Welche Kokü von Dimastech hast du denn und  welche Leistung bringt die so unter Last?


----------



## Clonemaster (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Steht ab sofort auf der Wunschliste


----------



## emre76 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Halte nichts davon.


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

wenn ich die Zeit und die Kohle hätte würde mich das auch in den Fingern jucken das zu haben und damit Benchen zu können denke das ist das beste um zu lernen, als anfänger kann man weniger falsch machen, Beispiel Dice vergessen nach zu kippen.


----------



## JuliusS (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Hi laut Update kostet das Basic-Modell nur 300€ .


----------



## x-coffee (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

mir wäre ein chiller deutlich lieber als eine kokü.


----------



## JuliusS (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Wo kann man die KoKü jezzt bestellen ???


----------



## Madz (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Sie ist noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Teddybär (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Ist die Befestigungsplatte nur für cpu Sockel geeignet oder kann man sie auch für Grafikkarten verwenden?


----------



## Patrickclouds (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

halterungen kann man sich selbst bauen für alle möglichen wärmequellen


----------



## Madz (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Laut Hersteller sind die Dinger nur für die CPu geeignet.


----------



## chillinmitch (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

verfügbar für 399,-
Hab da mal was bestellt. Sehr netter kontakt.


----------



## Mega Rage (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*



chillinmitch schrieb:


> verfügbar für 399,-
> Hab da mal was bestellt. Sehr netter kontakt.



Könntes du wenn du die Kokü bekommen hast, einen Erfahrungsbericht oder so darüber schreiben?
 Mich würde so eine "low-cost" Single-Stage interessieren!


----------



## chillinmitch (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Ne sorry , ich hab mir nicht die SS geholt. Ich wollt nur sagen,
man brauch sich da nicht scheuen in Italien zu bestellen. 
Die sind echt nett und meine Bestellung war zackig nach 4 Tagen hier (Berlin). Versandkosten auch ok. Das soll keine Werbung sein, nur ein Lob.


----------



## streega (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Geiles Teil ... mich würde nur die Lautstärke etwas stören. Da lob ich mir meinen leisen selbst modifizierten Gefrierwürfel mit 40 l Wasser+ Frostschutz.


----------



## zøtac (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Naja, wen ich mal zuviel Geld hier rumliegen hab lass ich mir so ein Teil einfliegen 
So muss halt noch mein alter, alter, alter Third hand Pot herhalten mit ein bisschen Dice/Ln2 :>


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*

Ist das ne EVO Controlled ?
Aufjedenfall super 
Und zotac : 
Leg dir mal einen vernünftigen Pot zu


----------



## zøtac (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser neuen Dimastech Kühlung?*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ist das ne EVO Controlled ?
> Aufjedenfall super
> Und zotac :
> Leg dir mal einen vernünftigen Pot zu


Mal aufs Datum geschaut? ^^
Die Ausssage stammt aus der Zeit als der noch dicht war, bzw ich dachte das er Dicht ist


----------

